
A journey from Python to Go - zeveb
https://medium.com/appsflyer/my-journey-from-python-to-go-3859783c6b3c
======
badrabbit
A purely subjective experience: Go felt tedious to write. I enjoyed writing
both Python and C than Go. I don't know why writing 1000 lines of C feels more
pleasant than 100 lines of Go,maybe it's all the new rules(new to me) that
feel repetitive and pointless.

~~~
vonseel
Coming from mostly Python/JS, I also found Go quite tedious. I don't have much
experience with C, though.

I actually spent quite a bit of time trying out Go for a new project recently.
While it's performance and deployment characteristics are highly attractive, I
don't actually need that performance, yet, and it's more important that I am
able to actually get things done quickly than spend 2-4x the time learning how
to do it in a new language.

So, I'm sticking with Python, for now. I needed to be able to do things like
test my application easily with mocks/stubbed data, and although I found
plenty of information on how to do this in Go, it was obviously going to be a
quite a bit of effort.

Another issue I found pretty frustrating was error-handling. So many functions
return (result, error) pairs, and I found myself needing to check for error
every-time I called a function. I'm not sure what the best way to handle this
is - or even the "hack" to just do the minimal checking, if I'm in a rush to
get something working. In Python, at least I can wrap the inside of an HTTP
handler in "try/except", for example, and that will take care of any unhandled
exceptions without breaking the entire server. In Go, I was not sure if
unhandled errors would propagate and crash the server process, or what might
happen. Obviously, I'm very new to Go, but this is just an example to
demonstrate that adopting a new language comes with a lot of overhead.

------
devbat8712
I've been a python programmer for years, toyed with go a bit. My next project
might use it, beautiful language. What c++ should have been

